# Best Wine Pairing with Kindle?



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Dori's picture got me thinking.  What wine goes best with your Kindle?

By the way Dori,what wine are you holding in your picture?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

The Kindle goes better with a single-malt. Preferably a big earthy one (think Laphroig).


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I have no idea what wine it is.  We were having a wine tasting party at a nephews in Kansas City a few years ago.  They were trying to teach me that all wines are not created equal.  It was almust as hard as teaching me to use the Link Making Tool.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think it depends on what you're reading.  

With Sue Grafton, it's a crisp Chardonnay, at $6.99 a bottle.

If I'm reading Miss Julia, sparkling white grape juice.

If I'm reading Outlander ... forget it.  No way I can keep up with Claire.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> I have no idea what wine it is. We were having a wine tasting party at a nephews in Kansas City a few years ago. They were trying to teach me that all wines are not created equal. It was almust as hard as teaching me to use the Link Making Tool.


But you've been successful with the Link Making Tool! Congratulations!

The book I'm reading now, they tend to have port or claret after dinner. Too bad I don't like either one. I'll stick with a nice unoaked Chardonnay.

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know what goes with what, but this IS, at least currently, my favorite wine. I drink it with almost anything.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

There are wineries in Illinois?

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't drink but I'd chose one that doesn't stain my Kindle in case of a spill.



> There are wineries in Illinois?


...and winos to support them.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, there are wineries in Illinois.  'Bout a year ago, a neat little wine shop opened here in the west suburb of Chicago where I live.  (They're doin' a good business.)  They sell primarily Illinois wines, but from other parts of the world too.  I recently had a bottle of South African wine.  This Double Decker Red is my favorite so far.  Not too sweet, not too dry -- just right!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Yes, there are wineries in Illinois. 'Bout a year ago, a neat little wine shop opened here in the west suburb of Chicago where I live. (They're doin' a good business.) They sell primarily Illinois wines, but from other parts of the world too. I recently had a bottle of South African wine. This Double Decker Red is my favorite so far. Not too sweet, not too dry -- just right!


Do they do it like in Indiana? Get the grapes from somewhere else (ie, California) and make the wine in Illinois? Or have they started growing grapes in Illinois? (Somehow I doubt that but I am not going to make any assumptions!)

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I know there is/was a winery near New Harmony Indiana,  on the Illinois border.  I don't know where they got their grapes though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Do they do it like in Indiana? Get the grapes from somewhere else (ie, California) and make the wine in Illinois? Or have they started growing grapes in Illinois? (Somehow I doubt that but I am not going to make any assumptions!)
> 
> L


Probably concord grapes. They can be grown almost anywhere that gets enough rain.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> I know there is/was a winery near New Harmony Indiana, on the Illinois border. I don't know where they got their grapes though.


I toured a winery in Bloomington, IN. It was started by a prof from IU who had actually written legislation (he was on the law school faculty) that let him open his winery and be open on Sunday. He got his grapes from out of state and made the wine in IN. It wasn't bad. I bought a few bottles to bring home and enjoy.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I bought a few bottles to bring home and enjoy.
> 
> L


Sexual. Deeply so.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sexual. Deeply so.


Wrong thread, Jim.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I think owners of the wine shop said there are a few vintners in Illinois (mostly / all in southern), but more wineries.

Leslie, you've changed your avatar?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Wrong thread, Jim.


If you say so. _I_ certainly can't say with any certainty what you do with your wine bottles.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Leslie, you've changed your avatar?!


Just for you. It's still Hugh, though...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> If you say so. _I_ certainly can't say with any certainty what you do with your wine bottles.


Drink the contents, then recycle....usually...

L


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I only whine when I don't have my Kindle.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Khabita said:


> I only whine when I don't have my Kindle.


me, too!!


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm anticipating drinking any wine that is wet with my Kindle ... when it comes ... after I order it ... sometime next month ... then wait until it is delivered ... probably sometime in January.  Oh, the heck with it ... I need a glass of wine just thinking about it.  Maybe two.  

Cheers!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There are, indeed, some wine grapes grown in Illinois. Sadly, I haven't tasted any good ones yet. Most of the wineries here do import their grapes.

I love wine. We went back to Sonoma and Napa for the second time in October, I joined four more wine clubs, we are now up to six! Lots of good wine in the house now.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

A nice Merlot or Cabernet and a good book on my Kindle is a most wonderful way to spend an evening!  I'll have to try to Double Decker Red!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> There are, indeed, some wine grapes grown in Illinois. Sadly, I haven't tasted any good ones yet. Most of the wineries here do import their grapes.
> 
> I love wine. We went back to Sonoma and Napa for the second time in October, I joined four more wine clubs, we are now up to six! Lots of good wine in the house now.


Sebastiani vineyards in Sonoma, which used to make jug wine, has grown to become one of my favorite brands in America. And when it comes to Napa cab, BV rules the roost.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

In looking for one wine today (b/c you can't ship wine to TN, GA, MS, AL, KY, or anywhere else I know people), I found Evil Red and Evil White.  I got the Red.  It went fairly well with Lamb.


The kindle book.  Not the meat.


~robin


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I have no idea what wine it is. We were having a wine tasting party at a nephews in Kansas City a few years ago. They were trying to teach me that all wines are not created equal. It was almost as hard as teaching me to use the Link Making Tool.


Dori you are so darn funny!!  I love your posts!


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> In looking for one wine today (b/c you can't ship wine to TN, GA, MS, AL, KY, or anywhere else I know people), I found Evil Red and Evil White. I got the Red. It went fairly well with Lamb.
> 
> The kindle book. Not the meat.
> 
> ~robin


Robin,

You like red wine, Lamb (the book!) and Eddie Izzard (cake or death)...we could be best friends!!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

rofl.  Have you got a flag?  

I love both Lamb and Eddie Izzard indiscriminately.  Actually, I'm glad that Lamb was available on Kindle, b/c it's finally a version I can't give away.  It wouldn't have been a million seller if I had ever been able to hold on to a copy.

~robin


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, no...I was dead at the time!

I'm the same way...every time I would go to grab it I would realize I had given it to someone!  It was one of the first books I checked for in the Kindle store.  Have you read his other books?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I was on the moon.....with Steve.


I've read a couple of them.  I read Practical Demonkeeping (one of my coworkers read it, and I read it to keep him company), and The Stupidest Angel, Coyote Blue, and I'm really desperately trying to read You Suck.

I also tried to read Blood sucking fiends.  It's weird, b/c I usually like vampire novels, but I can't get into either of those.

Which ones have you read?


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL  Did I leave the gas on?

I've read The Stupidest Angel, You Suck, and A Dirty Job.  I've kind of skimmed some of the others but I didn't really get into his earlier ones.  A Dirty Job was really interesting...I liked it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> In looking for one wine today (b/c you can't ship wine to TN, GA, MS, AL, KY, or anywhere else I know people), I found Evil Red and Evil White. I got the Red. It went fairly well with Lamb.
> 
> The kindle book. Not the meat.
> 
> ~robin


I live in Texas... you can ship to Texas...


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

The wine tasting party was such fun. I am 2nd from the right.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> The wine tasting party was such fun. I am 2nd from the right.


Wish I had been there, it looks like great fun!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dori said:


> The wine tasting party was such fun. I am 2nd from the right.


Beautiful room, beautiful table. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

My neice got so carried away with table decor that my nephew said Can we Pleeeeese remove enough to make room for plates.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, is that my Aunt Joyce sitting next to you?  

Great picture.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Plates are a good thing...especially when they are full of hot delicious food.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Plates are a good thing...especially when they are full of hot delicious food.


Or protecting your brains from oozing out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> I have no idea what wine it is. We were having a wine tasting party at a nephews in Kansas City a few years ago. They were trying to teach me that all wines are not created equal. It was almust as hard as teaching me to use the Link Making Tool.


Dori you crack me up!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Wine is nice, but beer is better and I have found that this contraption works very well with the Kindle (works for dead tree books too):


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Wine is nice, but beer is better and I have found that this contraption works very well with the Kindle (works for dead tree books too):


Love the hat Ethan, no hands required!  I think my ex husband had one just like that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Or protecting your brains from oozing out.


That's what I use my best china for....

Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Hey, is that my Aunt Joyce sitting next to you?
> 
> Great picture.


 Nope, sorry. Judith from Great Britain.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's what I use my best china for....
> 
> Betsy


Next time, try steel. Or titanium works even better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Next time, try steel. Or titanium works even better.


 I thought only tinfoil was authorized?

BTW, where's Teninx?

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I thought only tinfoil was authorized?
> 
> BTW, where's Teninx?
> 
> Ann


Sure, tinfoil plates are shiny and pretty. Easily moldable. And they protect against mindreading _and_ mind-control rays. But they aren't very durable.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I only drink in the company of others and they will not shut up long enough to let me enjoy reading with my wine.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Wine is nice, but beer is better and I have found that this contraption works very well with the Kindle (works for dead tree books too):


I appreciate good wine and good beer both, but Busch?! definitely not real beer!. The Prohibition did terrible things to the American beer industry (likely leaving only 2-3 big brewers that produce the same watered down, no flavor version of beer) that it has only slightly recovered from. It was a tragedy similar to what it would be like if all the Sonoma vineyards were replaced with Franzia  (OK, end soapbox )


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I think it depends on what you're reading.
> 
> With Sue Grafton, it's a crisp Chardonnay, at $6.99 a bottle.
> 
> ...


I agree!! I think you have to pair the wine with the content , not the Kindle. The Kindle is the plate, not the food. We may need to develop a Kindle Sommelier!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I agree!! I think you have to pair the wine with the content , not the Kindle. The Kindle is the plate, not the food. We may need to develop a Kindle Sommelier!!


I know just the man for the job.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

After what you were just insinuating that you did with wine bottles!!?!     I think NOT!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, let me suggest another of our fine offerings, compliments of the Carter administration:


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL!!!    Never tasted that one....but if it was inspired by Billy Carter its probably similar to Old Milwaukee Light


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

... and by the way, I am not giving up on the Smell-O-Vision and/or scratch and sniff components for the Kindle.  There must be some way of combining that with wine sampling to round out the reading experience.  I'm working on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Billy Beer! You must be rich! None of that fancy-schmantzy stuff for me! Gimme good old:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Yup, it's been an old friend to me on all my dates:


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Billy Beer! You must be rich! None of that fancy-schmantzy stuff for me! Gimme good old:


I think the purpose of the beer drinking is more important than the cost. Myself, I tend to savor one or two good/great beers. Cheap beer on the other hand is designed to be easily chugged by the 6 or 12-pack. Its a quantity vs quality thing.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cat616 said:


> I only drink in the company of others and they will not shut up long enough to let me enjoy reading with my wine.


I only drink when I am alone or with somebody.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I only drink when I am alone or with somebody.
> 
> L


And only on days that end in "y."


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I only drink when I am alone or with somebody.
> 
> L


 

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


>


... but it's not because you didn't try!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wine I savor. Beer for football. Maker's Mark neat for reading.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I only drink when I am alone or with somebody.
> 
> L


Don't the people in the books count? It is nice to settle in with a glass of wine with Jamie and Claire, or Sookie and Bill...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> Don't the people in the books count? It is nice to settle in with a glass of wine with Jamie and Claire, or Sookie and Bill...


Or a bottle of scotch with George and Martha.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wine is o.k.  I was raised on beer.  Lived in England about 10-15 years ago and learned pretty quickly that what is referred to as "beer" in really just advanced beer substitute:  almost but not quite totally unlike beer.  I learned to enjoy ales, porters, and stouts and I've always liked a good pilsner.  Not a fan of heffeweizens or pale ale.

Fortunately, when I returned I found out that a number of small brewerys (breweries?) had sprung up in our absence so it is now possible to get decent beer without paying import prices.  Though I still occasionally enjoy a Boddington's Draft or a Guinness Stout.  Love the Widgets that keep 'em draughty.

Best named beer I ever drank:  Old Peculiar.  (Made famous by Melrose Plant in the Richard Jury mysteries by Martha Grimes(just to bring it back to books).)

Ann


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Don't the people in the books count? It is nice to settle in with a glass of wine with Jamie and Claire, or Sookie and Bill...


Has thinking that the Claire from the Outlander series might also be the Claire from The Time Traveler's Wife driven anyone else to drink? Or cured them of their drinking habit entirely?

Also, I think if you have wine with Sookie and Bill, it must be red. And clearly, you haven't met Eric yet.

~robin


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Has thinking that the Claire from the Outlander series might also be the Claire from The Time Traveler's Wife driven anyone else to drink? Or cured them of their drinking habit entirely?
> 
> Also, I think if you have wine with Sookie and Bill, it must be red. And clearly, you haven't met Eric yet.
> 
> ~robin


Oh...wow! I never thought of that! LOL...I think I need a glass of wine!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Best named beer I ever drank: Old Peculiar. (Made famous by Melrose Plant in the Richard Jury mysteries by Martha Grimes(just to bring it back to books).)
> 
> Ann


I liked "Arrogant Bastard Ale" The back label had a long narrative about how you weren't good enough to drink this beer


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Oh...wow! I never thought of that! LOL...I think I need a glass of wine!


rofl. which part? the part about eric (btw, the director did an excellent job of casting the part of Eric in True Blood. But I digress.) or the part about Claire?

I think that's why I couldn't get into The Outlander the first time I tried to read it: I kept expecting Henry to pop in. I had JUST finished TTW, and there she was again. It was way too weird. I blame her for my (pre-existing) drinking problem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I liked "Arrogant Bastard Ale" The back label had a long narrative about how you weren't good enough to drink this beer


See, I'd try that (if they'd let me). . . .whenever I'm looking for something new I just try to find the beer with the weirdest name.

Um. . .. were you good enough to drink it, and was it good?

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not of age yet (have another year and a half to read) and my family doesn't really drink alcohol expect for our occasional visit to margarita brunch.(we have had that german beer from our friends in our frige for several months now). I drink tea as I read my kindle.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I drink tea as I read my kindle.


Probably better for you. Beta carotenes and all. Plus, it won't rot your liver as fast as beer, and it can't possibly have as many carbs.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

as far as wine goes... I'm not swearing, this is really it's name...  Fat Bastard.  It's a French wine, reasonably priced and very good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

kim said:


> as far as wine goes... I'm not swearing, this is really it's name... Fat Bastard. It's a French wine, reasonably priced and very *good*.


I do not think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I do not think that word means what you think it means.


deeply so


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

kim said:


> deeply so


HA! Indeed.

Fat Bastard is even worse than B&G. It is some of the worst French wine (though cheapest) you can commonly find in the States.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Sutter Home Moscato my version of Peach Koolaid


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a piece about Maker's Mark on CBS's Sunday Morning
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/11/23/sunday/main4628091.shtml

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> Sutter Home Moscato my version of Peach Koolaid


It sells huge because it's sweet. LR and I both like *good* muscatos as dessert wines, particularly some of the Italian sparkling ones. Also, Martin Weyrich's Allegro is pretty good and runs about $13-14/bottle.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Jim; they have other websites for what you're thinking....lol.  

Wine:  any kind with more than 9.0 % alc. by volume.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> rofl. which part? the part about eric (btw, the director did an excellent job of casting the part of Eric in True Blood. But I digress.) or the part about Claire?
> 
> I think that's why I couldn't get into The Outlander the first time I tried to read it: I kept expecting Henry to pop in. I had JUST finished TTW, and there she was again. It was way too weird. I blame her for my (pre-existing) drinking problem.


The part about Claire...loved TTW, but I had already read the Outlander series once (have now read it like 5 times and am anxiously awaiting the next book). I am on book 5 of the Southern Vampire mysteries...I loved Eric in book 4.

I'm a red wine girl...merlot, cabernet, shiraz. A really good red wine to accompany a cozy evening of reading is _Writer's Block_.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> See, I'd try that (if they'd let me). . . .whenever I'm looking for something new I just try to find the beer with the weirdest name.
> 
> Um. . .. were you good enough to drink it, and was it good?
> 
> Ann


I really wanted to like it....but it was so bitter it overrode all the flavor. And I love strong beer!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Writer's Block?  No kidding?  I'll have to try that.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

sounds good....now if I can just find a bottle....


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> sounds good....now if I can just find a bottle....


That's it! I got it at a small wine shop near me. It wasn't too expensive...but more than I usually spend...so I just get it as a treat sometimes.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> That's it! I got it at a small wine shop near me. It wasn't too expensive...but more than I usually spend...so I just get it as a treat sometimes.


What a neat name, definitely have to find that and give it a try.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Writer's Block makes several varietals of varying quality.  Which one are you touting?


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Writer's Block makes several varietals of varying quality. Which one are you touting?


It's been a little while since I've had it, but I believe this is it...(Since becoming familiar with one-click ordering on my Kindle I've had to save money and just drink $6 Lindemann's Merlot and Cabernet!) 

Writers Block Cabernet Franc 
Category: RED 
Vintage: 2004 
Title: Writers Block Cabernet Franc 
Producer: Steele Wines 
Grapes: Cabernet Franc - Shiraz/Syrah - Merlot 
Country: USA 
Region: CA:North Coast 
Subregion: Lake County 
Vineyard: Silva 
Taste Profile: Big & Bold, Burly 
Tasting Notes: Raisin, Fruitcake, Blueberry 
Score: 86 [QV] 
Description: 80% Cabernet Franc, 12% Syrah, 6% Merlot, and 2% Zinfandel. North of Napa County and east of Sonoma and Mendocino counties, Lake County's 8,500 acres of vineyard border three of California's most influential viticultural regions. In the early 1900s, Lake County had more than 7,000 acres of grapes and 36 wineries, more than Napa and Sonoma counties combined. This wine is a lush, earthy, and viscous wine that is rounded out and made more fruit forward and approachable with the addition of Syrah, Zinfandel, and Merlot varietals. There is a nice background of wood tannins and anise that make the wine very dark in aroma and flavor. In all this concentrated, complex, and deep character wine would be a great compliment to smoked meats, gamey meat dishes, and herb-roasted vegetables.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I didn't know they made a cab. rranc.  Their pinot noir is much too dry for my taste, while their zinfandel is too peppery.  I've had their syrah (shiraz), and it was delicious.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Yup, it's been an old friend to me on all my dates:


*Shoot, I've heard horror stories before and after the beer goggles wear off *


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There are wineries in Illinois?
> 
> L


There are many wineries in Southern Illinois. Here's my favorite...

www.altovineyards.net/


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Shoot, I've heard horror stories before and after the beer goggles wear off *


Then might I suggest a highly intoxicating little number, containing not less than 13% alcohol, from our cellar: 









Ya, baby!


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, my Kindle won't arrive today ... or in December ... or January ... but at least I will receive something today from FexEx ... 6 bottles of wine from Cellar360 ... I will have my work cut out for me while waiting for my Kindle to arrive ... tasting wine looking for that perfect pairing.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> Well, my Kindle won't arrive today ... or in December ... or January ... but at least I will receive something today from FexEx ... 6 bottles of wine from Cellar360 ... I will have my work cut out for me while waiting for my Kindle to arrive ... tasting wine looking for that perfect pairing.


The wine and hanging out here with us is a win win situation Bruinboy. 

Cheers,
Linda


----------

